# Disney Wish Stateroom Themes



## cruisecrasher

Sorry to hijack the top, @cruisecrasher ! I can start a new thread if this is overstepping..! Anyone should be able to add rooms they find to the doc below. -AquaDame
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/19mLXMNbJ1IvWlJU9k-od066au0cenh2sKkzCUjh0f5o/edit?usp=sharing

Updated:
It looks like the different oceanview and veranda staterooms have different themes based on their deck. I’m wondering if each deck has a single princess theme, hall color, etc. or not and whether they correspond with the new fish plaque outside the room. (I mean it doesn’t look like they are fish anymore… but where we used to have the fish for fish extending.)

So far I have spotted:

Deck 10
Swirl/shell extender
Teal hall
Moana and Little Mermaid (both go with shell extender)

Deck 9
Owl (from Sleeping Beauty) Extender
Green hall

Tiana (no word on hall decor)

Deck 8

Deck 7
Pumpkin Carriage Extender
Blue hall
Cinderella

Deck 6
Cinderella

Anybody else spot any room types, hall colors, Princess themes, and know the deck number?

Unknown deck-Frozen


----------



## Cheburashka

Any pics?


----------



## 1lilspark

Following


----------



## AquaDame

https://mickeyblog.com/2022/06/29/a...luxe-family-oceanview-stateroom-with-veranda/ This shows deck 6 as cinderella as well.. hmm... 

   Deck 9 Tiana


----------



## bbn1122

Wow that balcony is huge! Enjoy!


----------



## TestingH2O

I saw photos of a deck 10 verandah (10040) that is little mermaid theme.


----------



## jr6431

Room 10120 is a Moana room
Room 7596 is Cinderella


----------



## AquaDame

OK 10660 is definitely LM (not a concierge room) and another woman on deck 10 in a 5A has Moana. I don't think its deck by deck...?


----------



## TestingH2O

Well that’s kind of a bummer. It would have been nice to be able to sort of know what was what. Or to be able to figure it out. I know some people prefer the surprise aspect.


----------



## holula

Someone else had a Frozen themed room but not sure what deck.


----------



## cruisecrasher

Cheburashka said:


> Any pics?


I don’t have any personally. This is observation from various posts on social media from those on the Christening cruise.


----------



## Dug720

Maybe we should start a spreadsheet so people can pick rooms according to the themes they like? I'd love Moana or Tangled or Frozen or even Cinderella - but NO Little Mermaid!


----------



## Dug720

I started a Google Sheet on these... I set it to anyone can edit.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/19mLXMNbJ1IvWlJU9k-od066au0cenh2sKkzCUjh0f5o/edit?usp=sharing

It's very basic - and I don't know how to sort the columns, but it's a start.


----------



## Allabouthemouse

Following


----------



## holula

Dug720 said:


> Maybe we should start a spreadsheet so people can pick rooms according to the themes they like? I'd love Moana or Tangled or Frozen or even Cinderella - but NO Little Mermaid!


And I absolutely do not want Moana but I’m fine with everything else.


----------



## MomOTwins

holula said:


> Someone else had a Frozen themed room but not sure what deck.


I saw that video, it was 7076 that had the frozen theme.  I thought it was really pretty.


----------



## gismo1554

Dug720 said:


> I started a Google Sheet on these... I set it to anyone can edit.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/19mLXMNbJ1IvWlJU9k-od066au0cenh2sKkzCUjh0f5o/edit?usp=sharing
> 
> It's very basic - and I don't know how to sort the columns, but it's a start.


I can't seem to Edit it but 10522 is Little Mermaid themed


----------



## AquaDame

Dug720 said:


> I started a Google Sheet on these... I set it to anyone can edit.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/19mLXMNbJ1IvWlJU9k-od066au0cenh2sKkzCUjh0f5o/edit?usp=sharing
> 
> It's very basic - and I don't know how to sort the columns, but it's a start.


I do but it looks like we can’t edit it. There should also be a way to let folks be anonymous when they make edits which would be nice..? If you aren’t able to I can give it a shot with a new sheet.


----------



## holula

8626 is Sleeping Beauty


----------



## Nicnicnic.nic

So it's really just random? And it doesn't tell you when booking? Why wouldn't they?


----------



## Trera

Are the only differences inside the room...............the two pieces of artwork hanging on the wall?


----------



## Dug720

AquaDame said:


> I do but it looks like we can’t edit it. There should also be a way to let folks be anonymous when they make edits which would be nice..? If you aren’t able to I can give it a shot with a new sheet.


Thanks. I’m not techy enough. I tried!


----------



## Dug720

Nicnicnic.nic said:


> So it's really just random? And it doesn't tell you when booking? Why wouldn't they?


That’s why we need the spreadsheet for the themes!


----------



## 1lilspark

Trera said:


> Are the only differences inside the room...............the two pieces of artwork hanging on the wall?


For the basic rooms yes for the suites they may have more princess details


----------



## melissajx3

I saw someone that's onboard mention that each deck & side of the ship have their own princess (so all deck 9 starboard rooms would be the same theme)


----------



## DLgal

melissajx3 said:


> I saw someone that's onboard mention that each deck & side of the ship have their own princess (so all deck 9 starboard rooms would be the same theme)


So just princesses? All princess themes? Hmm. Not sure how I feel about that. I wish all the staterooms had the same look. I can see making different hallway themes per deck and side, to make it easier to remember where your room is, but I would want the rooms themselves to look the same throughout.


----------



## Dug720

I've asked the owner of the travel agency I use to see if she can find out if there's a pattern to the theme of the rooms. I'll get back as soon as I hear anything.


----------



## nancipants

It looks like all the rooms have the same basic furnishings, but the mural behind the bed and artwork are different depending on the princess theme.


----------



## Lesley Wake

TestingH2O said:


> I saw photos of a deck 10 verandah (10040) that is little mermaid theme.


Where is that one? I'm in room 10042 so would love to get an idea in advance of room lol!


----------



## Dug720

Lesley Wake said:


> Where is that one? I'm in room 10042 so would love to get an idea in advance of room lol!


10042 would be right next to 10040, so if the side/deck theme theory is correct, yours would be Little Mermaid also.


----------



## magsnwonderland

MomOTwins said:


> I saw that video, it was 7076 that had the frozen theme.  I thought it was really pretty.


Interesting though, I noticed that the "fish" on 7076 was Cinderella's carriage, even though the room art was Frozen.


----------



## Trera

Here is a video I saw where there are connecting rooms and one is little mermaid and one is Moana. Looks like by deck and side of boat theory is out the window. This can be seen starting at 7:28 in the video.


----------



## melissajx3

Trera said:


> Here is a video I saw where there are connecting rooms and one is little mermaid and one is Moana. Looks like by deck and side of boat theory is out the window. This can be seen starting at 7:28 in the video.



Interesting!


----------



## MomOTwins

melissajx3 said:


> Interesting!


I have been enjoying the video room tours and have yet to see any room art I didn’t like.  They really did a nice job on the artwork. I think we will be happy with whatever we get but out of curiosity I can’t wait for the spreadsheet to start filling up more once general public starts sailing.

My only complaint with tge rooms is not the art but the glass doors on the shower—seems like such an accident waiting to happen on a rocking ship with hyperactive kids!

Also looking at the videos of the family with the connecting rooms, the 10th floor overhang seems to be much more of a view obstruction than other ships.  That’s too bad.


----------



## AquaDame

Dug720 said:


> Thanks. I’m not techy enough. I tried!


Maybe it was due to me being on my phone... I *think* my edits are showing anonymous as well which is great!

I locked the first row and sorted by column A. Anyone should be able to add to it as I did...!


----------



## Dug720

AquaDame said:


> Maybe it was due to me being on my phone... I *think* my edits are showing anonymous as well which is great!
> 
> I locked the first row and sorted by column A. Anyone should be able to add to it as I did...!


Awesome! Thanks! I did look and had set it to anyone can view initially but changed it to anyone can edit.


----------



## mmackeymouse

I have also been keeping a Google document of the themes. 

Once you get down to the deck, it seems to not really have a particular pattern between the 2 themes. I came across connecting rooms that had opposite themes. And if they do that for all connecting rooms? That makes it a free-for-all at that point.


----------



## holula

9604 is Tiana… I can’t get the spreadsheet to let me edit!


----------



## mmackeymouse

holula said:


> 9604 is Tiana… I can’t get the spreadsheet to let me edit!




I have that one on my spreadsheet. I will be copying over my data to Aquadame's if there is anything they don't have.


----------



## AquaDame

mmackeymouse said:


> I have also been keeping a Google document of the themes.
> 
> Once you get down to the deck, it seems to not really have a particular pattern between the 2 themes. I came across connecting rooms that had opposite themes. And if they do that for all connecting rooms? That makes it a free-for-all at that point.


It does make sense… families of course get connecting all the time and how fun to have two different themes instead of both being identical!


----------



## mmackeymouse

AquaDame said:


> It does make sense… families of course get connecting all the time and how fun to have two different themes instead of both being identical!



Exactly my thought....if you have a connecting stateroom, you don't want to have the exact same room.

But, that definitely makes it more complicated to figure out which room is which. 

For example, I have a Deck 6 room, 4C category.....it will probably be Frozen or Cinderella....but...still not sure.


----------



## Jetku

I will obsess over this until I find out our room’s theme ahead of the August 15th sailing 

Hoping for frozen, Cinderella, or little mermaid but think it’s going to be Princess and the Frog (based on two nearby rooms reported).


----------



## OURHOUSE610

Following along


----------



## gismo1554

Perhaps it is litteraly every other room is one theme and they have 2 themes per floor lol. We need the entire ship plan to work this one out I think


----------



## mmackeymouse

gismo1554 said:


> Perhaps it is litteraly every other room is one theme and they have 2 themes per floor lol. We need the entire ship plan to work this one out I think



Yeah, that's my thought right now. I looked at odd and even numbers, and that didn't seem to follow a pattern either. So...yeah, I think it will be a matter of accumulating all the different rooms.


----------



## holula

It looks like 6&7 are Frozen and Cinderella, 8&9 are Princess and the Frog and Sleeping Beauty, and 10&11 is Moana and Little Mermaid. 

Maybe they just literally alternated rooms? So if 6136 is Cinderella then 6134 and 6138 would be Frozen.

It would also mean that each connecting room would have a different theme.


----------



## 1lilspark

gismo1554 said:


> Perhaps it is litteraly every other room is one theme and they have 2 themes per floor lol. We need the entire ship plan to work this one out I think


That’s what I’m thinking the extender aesthetics are by floor/side and the art work is just at random


----------



## mmackeymouse

holula said:


> It looks like 6&7 are Frozen and Cinderella, 8&9 are Princess and the Frog and Sleeping Beauty, and 10&11 is Moana and Little Mermaid.
> 
> *Maybe they just literally alternated rooms? So if 6136 is Cinderella then 6134 and 6138 would be Frozen.*
> 
> It would also mean that each connecting room would have a different theme.



So, I did the counting/math on some of the decks.....and the alternating theory worked out on some and didn't work on others. 

I think that makes as much sense as anything else. But, with it not working out on some of the room counting....it still seems like it's anyone's best guess at this point.


----------



## Alura21

I did find a video from a TA that stated that connecting rooms will have different themes. I thought maybe it might be by room category, but who knows. Maybe there will be more information after/during the official media cruise. This one seems to be just for some select media to get interviews with big wigs.


----------



## imbelle

holula said:


> 8626 is Sleeping Beauty


Has anyone found a picture of a Sleeping Beauty stateroom (not the Royal Suites)?  I found pictures of the Frozen, Ariel, Moana, Cinderella, and Tiana rooms but no Aurora room pictures.


----------



## mmackeymouse

imbelle said:


> Has anyone found a picture of a Sleeping Beauty stateroom (not the Royal Suites)?  I found pictures of the Frozen, Ariel, Moana, Cinderella, and



This was posted by Dreams.

https://my.matterport.com/show/?m=d...cHlVmabyw3krdlAxRwMmKIbIhfOBXheoo7qIqZtjwAHTU


----------



## imbelle

mmackeymouse said:


> This was posted by Dreams.
> 
> https://my.matterport.com/show/?m=d...cHlVmabyw3krdlAxRwMmKIbIhfOBXheoo7qIqZtjwAHTU


Thanks.  I'm on deck 9 so it sounds like it's either Aurora or Tiana.


----------



## AquaDame

I guess I'm 80% certain we have LM since the room two down from us is. I would have preferred Moana but really its not a huge thing; Ariel was my favorite when I was little so its all good!


----------



## HappilyEverAfter80

I didn’t care before but now wondering what our room 7542 is!


----------



## AquaDame

HappilyEverAfter80 said:


> I didn’t care before but now wondering what our room 7542 is!


If it literally is every other stateroom counting back from 7596 gives Frozen instead of Cinderella. Still unsure that is how it really goes though..!


----------



## MommyCMickey

imbelle said:


> Thanks.  I'm on deck 9 so it sounds like it's either Aurora or Tiana.


We’re on deck 9 as well…. Fingers crossed for Tiana


----------



## WildernessMickey

MommyCMickey said:


> We’re on deck 9 as well…. Fingers crossed for Tiana


I'm on deck 9 too. I like both the Princess and the Frog and the Sleeping Beauty artwork so win win for me. Actually I think all the artwork is beautiful so I won't be disappointed no matter which room I get.


----------



## HappilyEverAfter80

AquaDame said:


> If it literally is every other stateroom counting back from 7596 gives Frozen instead of Cinderella. Still unsure that is how it really goes though..!


Edit - ignore me… you did say Frozen. 
Haha 
So… Frozen? Lol
My son would love Princess and the Frog, but all of them look great IMO.
We had room 7142 but changed to 7542.
It’s so interesting!


----------



## disneypanda11

Based on this info, I just changed from Deck 9 to Deck 7... my 3 yo would absolutely love Frozen or Cinderella but hasn't seen Sleeping Beauty or Princess and the Frog yet so I'm really hoping we'll end up with Frozen/Cinderella!


----------



## WishUponAStarryNight

I saw a post on FB that said each pair of connecting rooms has one of each theme. Non-connecting rooms on each deck are all the same (Cinderella, Tiana, Moana based on deck). Can’t confirm.


----------



## mmackeymouse

WishUponAStarryNight said:


> I saw a post on FB that said each pair of connecting rooms has one of each theme. Non-connecting rooms on each deck are all the same (Cinderella, Tiana, Moana based on deck). Can’t confirm.



Yes, that is what I have seen as well. Supposedly this is coming with the help of some crew members. It also helps explain why doing every other stateroom wasn't quite coming out right on some of my calculations, because of the non-connecting ones. 

That said, as for me, I will probably continue to monitor social media and what not for the actual pictures. If even one of the staterooms was off, that could make the pattern deviate.


----------



## HappilyEverAfter80

mmackeymouse said:


> Yes, that is what I have seen as well. Supposedly this is coming with the help of some crew members. It also helps explain why doing every other stateroom wasn't quite coming out right on some of my calculations, because of the non-connecting ones.
> 
> That said, as for me, I will probably continue to monitor social media and what not for the actual pictures. If even one of the staterooms was off, that could make the pattern deviate.


Haha so based on this our room 7542 is not Frozen like we were “predicting” but Cinderella! I would prefer Cinderella but most of all Princess and the Frog which is not on deck 7… 
Actually all the rooms and artwork look beautiful!


----------



## una

cruisecrasher said:


> Sorry to hijack the top, @cruisecrasher ! I can start a new thread if this is overstepping..! Anyone should be able to add rooms they find to the doc below. -AquaDame
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/19mLXMNbJ1IvWlJU9k-od066au0cenh2sKkzCUjh0f5o/edit?usp=sharing
> 
> Updated:
> It looks like the different oceanview and veranda staterooms have different themes based on their deck. I’m wondering if each deck has a single princess theme, hall color, etc. or not and whether they correspond with the new fish plaque outside the room. (I mean it doesn’t look like they are fish anymore… but where we used to have the fish for fish extending.)
> 
> So far I have spotted:
> 
> Deck 10
> Swirl/shell extender
> Teal hall
> Moana and Little Mermaid (both go with shell extender)
> 
> Deck 9
> Owl (from Sleeping Beauty) Extender
> Green hall
> 
> Tiana (no word on hall decor)
> 
> Deck 8
> 
> Deck 7
> Pumpkin Carriage Extender
> Blue hall
> Cinderella
> 
> Deck 6
> Cinderella
> 
> Anybody else spot any room types, hall colors, Princess themes, and know the deck number?
> 
> Unknown deck-Frozen


Here’s a doc with all of the rooms and themes. 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...UJZ-yFsb4U1KPZUd3AC8RN-kl8/htmlview?fs=e&s=cl


----------



## xfiles3010

una said:


> Here’s a doc with all of the rooms and themes.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...UJZ-yFsb4U1KPZUd3AC8RN-kl8/htmlview?fs=e&s=cl


Thank you


----------



## imbelle

una said:


> Here’s a doc with all of the rooms and themes.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...UJZ-yFsb4U1KPZUd3AC8RN-kl8/htmlview?fs=e&s=cl


Unless I'm missing something, this doc shows the theme as Cinderella for all staterooms other than the Moana Tower Suite, Sleeping Beauty Royal Suites, and the Rapunzel/Ariel Concierge rooms?  The tracking spreadsheet at the top of the thread reports Frozen, Aurora, Tiana, Ariel, and Moana themes in the 4/5/8 categories (so far).  Maybe the doc was formed before a decision was made to incorporate additional princess designs?


----------



## Kwami

imbelle said:


> Unless I'm missing something, this doc shows the theme as Cinderella for all staterooms other than the Moana Tower Suite, Sleeping Beauty Royal Suites, and the Rapunzel/Ariel Concierge rooms?  The tracking spreadsheet at the top of the thread reports Frozen, Aurora, Tiana, Ariel, and Moana themes in the 4/5/8 categories (so far).  Maybe the doc was formed before a decision was made to incorporate additional princess designs?


If you scroll down, you'll see those other themes for the rooms that have them.


----------



## imbelle

Kwami said:


> If you scroll down, you'll see those other themes for the rooms that have them.


I was looking at the "Stateroom Categories" list instead of under the "Wish" heading.


----------



## HappilyEverAfter80

cruisecrasher said:


> Sorry to hijack the top, @cruisecrasher ! I can start a new thread if this is overstepping..! Anyone should be able to add rooms they find to the doc below. -AquaDame
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/19mLXMNbJ1IvWlJU9k-od066au0cenh2sKkzCUjh0f5o/edit?usp=sharing
> 
> Updated:
> It looks like the different oceanview and veranda staterooms have different themes based on their deck. I’m wondering if each deck has a single princess theme, hall color, etc. or not and whether they correspond with the new fish plaque outside the room. (I mean it doesn’t look like they are fish anymore… but where we used to have the fish for fish extending.)
> 
> So far I have spotted:
> 
> Deck 10
> Swirl/shell extender
> Teal hall
> Moana and Little Mermaid (both go with shell extender)
> 
> Deck 9
> Owl (from Sleeping Beauty) Extender
> Green hall
> 
> Tiana (no word on hall decor)
> 
> Deck 8
> 
> Deck 7
> Pumpkin Carriage Extender
> Blue hall
> Cinderella
> 
> Deck 6
> Cinderella
> 
> Anybody else spot any room types, hall colors, Princess themes, and know the deck number?
> 
> Unknown deck-Frozen


I wonder if we can make column D “Connecting”, Y or N… that way we can also easily identify if there is a pattern? (we we think so far there is)


----------



## disneypanda11

Huge thanks to whomever compiled that spreadsheet! I used it to find a Frozen room on deck 7 for our Elsa fan.


----------



## una

HappilyEverAfter80 said:


> I wonder if we can make column D “Connecting”, Y or N… that way we can also easily identify if there is a pattern? (we we think so far there is)


Did you see this doc? It shows connecting rooms. 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...UJZ-yFsb4U1KPZUd3AC8RN-kl8/htmlview?fs=e&s=cl


----------



## Bex258

Oooh, Thank you,  I have a Frozen room then, and I've just discovered I've got a connecting room, oh well. I booked late and that area of the ship seemed pretty full


----------



## LBollengier

cruisecrasher said:


> Sorry to hijack the top, @cruisecrasher ! I can start a new thread if this is overstepping..! Anyone should be able to add rooms they find to the doc below. -AquaDame
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/19mLXMNbJ1IvWlJU9k-od066au0cenh2sKkzCUjh0f5o/edit?usp=sharing
> 
> Updated:
> It looks like the different oceanview and veranda staterooms have different themes based on their deck. I’m wondering if each deck has a single princess theme, hall color, etc. or not and whether they correspond with the new fish plaque outside the room. (I mean it doesn’t look like they are fish anymore… but where we used to have the fish for fish extending.)
> 
> So far I have spotted:
> 
> Deck 10
> Swirl/shell extender
> Teal hall
> Moana and Little Mermaid (both go with shell extender)
> 
> Deck 9
> Owl (from Sleeping Beauty) Extender
> Green hall
> 
> Tiana (no word on hall decor)
> 
> Deck 8
> 
> Deck 7
> Pumpkin Carriage Extender
> Blue hall
> Cinderella
> 
> Deck 6
> Cinderella
> 
> Anybody else spot any room types, hall colors, Princess themes, and know the deck number?
> 
> Unknown deck-Frozen


This Is what was posted in a FB group I'm in

Deck - Wish Extender - Theme
Deck 2 - Carriage - Cinderella/Frozen
Deck 6 - Carriage - Cinderella/Frozen
Deck 7 - Carriage - Cinderella/Frozen
Deck 8 - Owl - Sleeping Beauty/Princess & the Frog
Deck 9 - Owl - Sleeping Beauty/Princess & the Frog
Deck 10 - Shell - Moana/Little Mermaid
Deck 10 (Royal Suites) - Crown - Princess Aurora/Briar Rose
Deck 11 - Shell - Moana/Little Mermaid  
Deck 11 (3B) - Shell - Little Mermaid)
Deck 12 - Sun - Tangled
Deck 13 (2A, 2B, 3A) - Sun - Tangled
Deck 13 (Royal Suites) - Crown - Princess Aurora/Briar Rose
Deck 14/15 (Tower Suite) - Crown - Moana


----------



## ijenae

So this tik tok has 8136 as a Moana room (I think?) I can’t update the doc but wanted to share! 

https://www.tiktok.com/t/ZTRMhuQjP/?k=1


----------



## OKW Lover

jr6431 said:


> Room 10120 is a Moana room


As is 10578


----------



## MickeySwirl

I can’t edit the doc either. 
8678 is Sleeping Beauty.


----------



## Cliffside

Couldn’t update doc either 
6162 was Cinderella and obstructed in my opinion. I would book it again.


----------



## mmouse37

Cheburashka said:


> Any pics?



Some of the different icons:



These are in a display case outside of 1923.

Also, we had connecting cabins on Deck 9...9666 and 9668.  9666 had Tiana theme and 9668 had Sleeping Beauty theme.  It seemed all of Deck 9 had the Owl icon.





Tangled sun icon on Concierge.

Crown for the suites





MJ


----------



## mmouse37

imbelle said:


> Has anyone found a picture of a Sleeping Beauty stateroom (not the Royal Suites)?  I found pictures of the Frozen, Ariel, Moana, Cinderella, and Tiana rooms but no Aurora room pictures.



Here you go...we had one Tiana and one Sleeping Beauty:  The artwork is really beautiful and depending on where you are in the room certain elements seem to glow when the light hits it.

Tiana




Sleeping Beauty:



MJ


----------



## imbelle

mmouse37 said:


> Here you go...we had one Tiana and one Sleeping Beauty:  The artwork is really beautiful and depending on where you are in the room certain elements seem to glow when the light hits it.
> 
> Tiana
> 
> View attachment 687580
> 
> 
> Sleeping Beauty:
> View attachment 687581
> 
> 
> MJ


Thanks, the artwork for all of the rooms looks good, I only wish I could try them all out in one trip!  I would love to see Disney sell these prints (or at least postcard sized versions) in the Wish gift shop!


----------



## Cheburashka

Is anyone decorating their stateroom doors with magnets?  I'm wondering how that will work now that the traditional porthole door number that used to take the place of the heads is gone.


----------



## mmouse37

imbelle said:


> Thanks, the artwork for all of the rooms looks good, I only wish I could try them all out in one trip!  I would love to see Disney sell these prints (or at least postcard sized versions) in the Wish gift shop!


Great idea!!!

MJ


----------



## kb9mzx

Our family of 6 is split between 9087 and 9587 on the Wish.  So I would interpret the doc as saying one of our rooms would be Tiana, and the other Cinderella, correct?


----------



## WildernessMickey

One should be Tiana and the other should be Sleeping Beauty.


----------



## StlZNF

imbelle said:


> Thanks, the artwork for all of the rooms looks good, I only wish I could try them all out in one trip!  I would love to see Disney sell these prints (or at least postcard sized versions) in the Wish gift shop!


This was art in our Sleeping Beauty room deck 9.


----------



## StlZNF

Cheburashka said:


> Is anyone decorating their stateroom doors with magnets?  I'm wondering how that will work now that the traditional porthole door number that used to take the place of the heads is gone.



This was our door.   Forky is my favorite.


----------



## Frank01420

Cheburashka said:


> Is anyone decorating their stateroom doors with magnets?  I'm wondering how that will work now that the traditional porthole door number that used to take the place of the heads is gone.


I've got my magnets!  Just two simple ones - one saying it is my birthday cruise and the other saying it is my first cruise with the year & Disney Wish.

The great thing about knowing your theme ahead of time is something I was told to pack.  Someone said to bring a small air freshener spray for when you have a big stinky in that small bathroom.  I'm going to order from an online fragrance shop their New Orleans scent since it looks like I'm in a Princess & the Frog-themed room. 

The thing I'm wondering though about my room is that it is a sideways room (compared to the others around it) but it has an extra vestibule?  I wonder what that means.


----------



## Candycane83

Does anyone have pics of the Cinderella room? My son’s favourite character is Lucifer and I was hoping he would be in the room art!


----------



## 1lilspark

9066 is Tiana via Very Amusing podcast


----------



## LadybugsMum

6696 is Cinderella via Here with the Ears room tour.

6196 is also Cinderella via Shannon Ford's room tour.


----------



## LadybugsMum

Candycane83 said:


> Does anyone have pics of the Cinderella room? My son’s favourite character is Lucifer and I was hoping he would be in the room art!


I'm not seeing Lucifer but he may be small:


----------



## imbelle

Just watched a blog tour of the ship and there is an Art on Demand kiosk (like the one in the Riviera gift ship) outside of the Royal Studio that sells prints of the Wish artwork from the hallways and staterooms.   Definitely saw the smaller print of Ariel and the over the bed Te Fiti Moana art for sale on the screen shot.


----------



## SnappySerape

I was in 6538 and it was a Cinderella room! I didn't snap a picture of the smaller piece of art but here's the one above the bed!


----------



## Disneybiginner

After reading all the posts/replies, is it safe to say all the Frozen themed staterooms are connected rooms on deck 6/7? Having 2 huge Frozen fans, it will be nice to book Frozen themed room.

Also, if we will need to book the connected room, will noise/soundproof be an issue?

Thank you!


----------



## cyctorres#1

Following


----------



## kaismommie

Disneybiginner said:


> After reading all the posts/replies, is it safe to say all the Frozen themed staterooms are connected rooms on deck 6/7? Having 2 huge Frozen fans, it will be nice to book Frozen themed room.
> 
> Also, if we will need to book the connected room, will noise/soundproof be an issue?
> 
> Thank you!


I’m in a connecting from on deck 6, and I haven’t heard anything from our connecting neighbors. Not sure if that room is empty or if they’re just quiet.


----------



## JimJoonie

una said:


> Here’s a doc with all of the rooms and themes.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...UJZ-yFsb4U1KPZUd3AC8RN-kl8/htmlview?fs=e&s=cl


AMAZING!


----------



## NAB

We are in 8140 and have a Princess and the Frog theme.


----------



## xfiles3010

Stayed this past week in stateroom 7570 - Cinderella Theme


----------



## Goofyismybf

Hello all!! We are wondering if anyone knows the theme of room 8664 or 8658 on the Wish? It’s our 1st cruise and I’d LOVE a tiana room 🥹


----------



## OKW Lover

Disney Wish 12502 is Tangled themed.


----------



## csmith1004

We were in 11532 on the Wish and it was Little Mermaid themed.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

We are in 7140 on the Wish. Can anyone tell me what theme it might be? TIA!


----------



## ehh

Wish 10168 (4E - Extended): Moana
Wish 7560 (5C - Slight verandah extension): Cinderella


----------

